# some none Australian snakes in my collection



## johnsnake (Jan 13, 2012)

bullsnake Pituophis catenifer sayi





another bullsnake on her eggs





Western hognose snake Heterodon nasicus nasicus





Filesnake Mehelya capensis









Pituophis deppei deppei, young animals





paternless ghost bullsnake









tangerine albino Honduran milksnake Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis









Super hypo San Diego gophersnake Pituophis catenifer annectens













some baby bullsnakes, albino, whitesided and hypo?


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 13, 2012)

what country are you in


----------



## Ally04 (Jan 13, 2012)

They are some very nice snakes. And I believe he is from Belgium


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 13, 2012)

Pituophis deppei jani









paternless bullsnake





anoher Pituophis deppei jani, 1 year old





also a Pituophis deppei jani, 2 years old





Python brongersmai





another Python brongersmai





Dyer albino gophersnake Pituophis catenifer annectens





snow bullsnake





albino San Diego gophersnake Pituophis catenifer annectens





Dyer albino Pituophis catenifer annectens

Yep, I'm from Belgium and all pictures are from my snakes


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep very crazy and cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 13, 2012)

more info would be good are they venomous etc


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing is venomous except the hognose snake who is rear fanged but not dangerous for humans.


----------



## Ally04 (Jan 13, 2012)

Must love ur snakes. How many do u have?


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 13, 2012)

Actualy I have 28, but I've kept and bred many more species before.
The pictures I show here are all pictures I have at the moment except the hognose snakes.
I don't keep hognoses anymore.
For pictures of my blackheaded pythons and green tree pythons look at the australian snake topics.


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome looking snakes


----------



## Kyro (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, you have an amazing collection. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the Milksnake.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 13, 2012)

so i take you like your bull snakes hey?
how are they temperament wise? most of the books i had on them said they're rather agro n stuff

p.s. love the blood python


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 14, 2012)

K3nny said:


> so i take you like your bull snakes hey?
> how are they temperament wise? most of the books i had on them said they're rather agro n stuff
> 
> p.s. love the blood python



Bullsnakes are all bluf, they like to hiss but rarely bite.
None of my bullsnakes bites except the babies but they calm down with age.
They don't deserve the reputation they have.
Its quiet impressive to hear when they hiss but as I say its 90% of bluf.
You can always have one who does not calm down but ist rare.
Just as in every species.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 17, 2012)

I cannot believe some of those colours. Amazing


----------



## cwebb (Feb 17, 2012)

i love milksnakes and hognoses, would definitely keep them as first choice if i could


----------



## D3pro (Feb 17, 2012)

The _Mehelya capensis _is awesome... great collection all together!


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2012)

Fantastic collection, lots of favourites of mine among them. The File Snake isnt often seen in collections, like many snakes they tend to be overlooked in favour of the more 'commercial' species.


----------



## MontePython (Feb 17, 2012)

love the headline in piccy 5 of the second photo post

loverly looking snakes as well

Those Tangerines are dead sexy!


----------



## JrFear (Feb 17, 2012)

you had to make us all jealous and post them didnt you lol!
Amazing collection!


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

you tease! Like showing a person on a diet chocolate cake!


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 17, 2012)

WoW! Amazing collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 17, 2012)

Great collection John. That file snake (_M.capensis_) is unreal!

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## tommy123 (Feb 17, 2012)

is that paternless bullsnake gravid awesome pictures


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread is one reason I love exotic snakes! 

Yet the government would have you believe they are the worst things to bring into the country. The same government that brought you the Cane Toad, Foxes and a host of other desirables :lol:

Btw, I'm not complaining that we can't get them. I really don't care. Beautiful animals nonetheless.


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 17, 2012)

Some brilliant looking snakes you have thanks for showing us john snake pity we cant keep any exotics here the milk snakes and bull snakes look great


----------



## Snowman (Feb 17, 2012)

interesting paper


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG! Absolutely some of the MOST BEAUTIFUL snakes i ever seen !

Thank you very much for putting these up!


----------



## BiggestD69 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Patternless bullsnake*

I love the patternless bullsnake. Somewhat reminds me superficially in appearance of a pseudechis australis. Could have a lot of fun tricking a few people on that one!!


----------



## Gruni (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the look of the Python brongersmai, they look like solid brutes! 8)


----------



## Boa2112 (Apr 17, 2012)

VERY nice examples. I live in the U.S so essentially i can own any reptile or snake i want, but i plan on moving to Australia in a few years. I own currently a Colombian red tail boa, she is about 6ft long and about 18pounds or so, she is just now starting to put on thickness, she is such a gentle and calm snake, i have a 3ft ball python, she is pretty funny to look at and over eager when she smells food. a crested gecko and soon to come a tegu.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow wow WOW!!! What amazing snakes. Now anyone who sees this thread and still says that exotics have nothing on our Australian snakes must be BLIND. Your animals are incredible and you're very lucky to be able to keep them. Stunning.

Hognose are a favourite of mine, and I love the file snake and tangerine albino. I'm jealous!


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 17, 2012)

They are very nice snakes, but Jay, I suppose I must be blind I love our natives, and think they are some of the most stunning reps in the world.

The hognose is really cute, it looks like someone cut its head off and it just healed over. hehehe


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love our natives. But the colours, patterns and variety of exotics blows me away.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would love to own some exotics, if only we could .... 
When I first saw the pics I thought they all looked venomous (except for the one labelled python for obvious reasons), shows how much I know lol
Nice collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jande (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing looking snakes. Very fancy collection. And yeah, as reptile Kev said, I thought they all looked pretty nasty (venomous) and would have run a mile if I saw any in the flesh lol.
Thanks so much for sharing. Envious!


----------



## Silhou (Apr 28, 2012)

"Super hypo San Diego gophersnake Pituophis catenifer annectens".. Most beautiful snake ever.


----------



## Bensnakecharmer (May 11, 2012)

Awesome collection.. Wish i could get a ghost bull, filesnake or milkshake in Aus.. Pitty they all look awesome


----------



## Mo Deville (May 11, 2012)

man what a tease, i wish we could have exotics, mate you should start an exotic thread on this forum and get your mates to post up pics and keep the thread going as i and im sure others would like to see more pics!


----------



## 12-08-67 (May 11, 2012)

Amazing to see such variety in the snakes of the world, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (May 17, 2012)

your milksnake is absolutely stunning!


----------

